# 2012 277Rl Outside Camp Kitchen



## John46 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having problems connecting the 2 faucet connections (coiled blue hose and the sink white short coiled spout) to the faucet outlet metal water outlet clip on. Almost since day one when I bought the 277RL in Aug of 2012 I have experienced problems with this connect push in clip on.Yesterday after taking the unit out of winter storage I can not get either device to clip to the metal faucet outlet. Seems like the 2 curved clips don't want to seem to recess far enough into the faucet metal connection for some reason. Any advise here with this connection senerio would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The quick disconnect is rusted. Put some olive oil in there to lubricate the balls.


----------



## John46 (Aug 4, 2011)

John46 said:


> I am having problems connecting the 2 faucet connections (coiled blue hose and the sink white short coiled spout) to the faucet outlet metal water outlet clip on. Almost since day one when I bought the 277RL in Aug of 2012 I have experienced problems with this connect push in clip on.Yesterday after taking the unit out of winter storage I can not get either device to clip to the metal faucet outlet. Seems like the 2 curved clips don't want to seem to recess far enough into the faucet metal connection for some reason. Any advise here with this connection senerio would be appreciated. Thank you.


Thanks for the quick reply. Will try this fix asap. Tks again.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I had the same problem on my last rig. I ended up taking the quick connect apart and cleaned up all the rust on the parts and lubed it. It worked good after that. 
Steve


----------

